# USB Soundcard

## gentian

I am trying to get my ua25ex to work with my gentoo box. It should be supported from the new kernel out of the box, according to claims. When I run lsusb this is what i get: 

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0582:00e6 Roland Corp. EDIROL UA-25EX (Advanced mode)
```

 However, when I run alsamixer, nothing happens.. Any ideas?

----------

## audiodef

Define "nothing happens". If alsamixer simply does not run, the problem has nothing to do with your sound card. If alsamixer runs but does not display your sound card, the problem could be possibly fixed by tweaking alsasound. If alsamixer runs, displays your sound card, but changing settings has no effect, then we know your sound card is supported and detected but something is off somewhere else. 

Did you run alsaconf, by the way?

----------

## gentian

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Define "nothing happens". If alsamixer simply does not run, the problem has nothing to do with your sound card. If alsamixer runs but does not display your sound card, the problem could be possibly fixed by tweaking alsasound. If alsamixer runs, displays your sound card, but changing settings has no effect, then we know your sound card is supported and detected but something is off somewhere else. 
> 
> Did you run alsaconf, by the way?

  I did alsaconf but it didn't find my soundcard. When running alsamixer, I get this: 

```
cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
```

----------

## audiodef

Let's start with the basics. 

Does lsusb find the UA-25?

----------

## gentian

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Let's start with the basics. 
> 
> Does lsusb find the UA-25?

  As mentioned in the start of the post: 

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0582:00e6 Roland Corp. EDIROL UA-25EX (Advanced mode)
```

----------

## audiodef

Do you have the ALSA USB audio device driver enabled?

(Sorry about the redundant question. I have a headache today.   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## gentian

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Do you have the ALSA USB audio device driver enabled?
> 
> (Sorry about the redundant question. I have a headache today.   )

  I didn't find such an option in the kernel :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentian,

Switch it out of advanced mode and make it work like that first.

----------

## audiodef

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gentian,
> 
> Switch it out of advanced mode and make it work like that first.

 

++!

----------

## audiodef

The good news is, this device is supported by JACK and ALSA:

http://jackaudio.org/device_support

and

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Edirol (which you get by clicking on "supported by ALSA" in the first link)

When you click on "details" for the UA-25EX, you see that snd-usb-audio - which I suggested - is supposed to be the correct driver. 

Do you have JACK set up?

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

 *gentian wrote:*   

> I didn't find such an option in the kernel :/

 

It's there:

Device Drivers  --->

  Sound card support  --->

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

      USB sound devices  --->

        USB Audio/MIDI driver

Also, if it's not a high-speed card (USB 1.1) you might also add:

Device Drivers  --->

  USB support  --->

    EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

    Root Hub Transaction Translators

----------

## gentian

 *Gabriel_Blake wrote:*   

>  *gentian wrote:*   I didn't find such an option in the kernel :/ 
> 
> It's there:
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> ...

  Thanks. I'll try that.

----------

